# Delicious Library pour iDevices ?



## Bigdidou (20 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'acquérir la vrsion Mac de Délicious Library. J'étais persuadé qu'il y avait une version pour iPad, mais elle est introuvable. Je délire ou bien elle a été supprimé de l'AppStore ?
En y repensant, j'avais lu une news à ce sujet, une histoire de lien avec Amazon, je crois, à moins que je confonde...
Si vous pouvez me rafraichir la mémoire, et si vous avez des infos, un grand merci d'avance...


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2012)

En effet, l'application est supprimée du store depuis quelque temps déjà. C'est à cause d'Amazon qui interdit l'utilisation de sa base sur un appareil mobile type Smartphone. Du coup, les auteurs de Delicious Library l'on enlever du store, mais ceux qui l'avaient chargé peuvent toujours l'utiliser, si elle fonctionnait correctement 

Donc, tu n'as pas rêvé et tes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## kisco (20 Mars 2012)

Exact...

En attendant une version 3 qui aura très probablement une version iOS, il faut passer soit par une publication sur site web, soit par un export Excel, et une application sachant lire les fichiers Excel.

Le blog de la société a recommencé à donner signes de vie ces derniers temps...


----------

